# Navarre Surf Sheephead



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Had planned to go over to surf fish my new 13 ft surf rod birthday present somewhere around the Portifino, but the spring breakers had the bridge backed up bad, so after hitting the new bait shop (Ono) by Vannoys in Tiger Point, we headed down to the causeway at Navarre to get to the island. Had to stop at Lowes to pickup a piece of pipe to make a makeshift sand spike for this rod, the regulars are to small in diameter, anyways, we drove back toward Pensacola beach and stopped at the first access that wasn't too crowded, setup about 3 pm. Had one nibble on one rod baited with sand fleas for the next 3 hours. Then at magic hour one of my 7 ft rods bent down, two hard runs and then he gave up, and then show and tell with the spring breakers coming over uooo and ahh, and what is that ... etc. Hope the pic uploaded correctly, 17 in convict, in jail in the freezer ... oh, btw, tried shrimp, fleas and cut bait, sheepie hit the fleas only


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

nice fish, Congrats.

Kevin


----------

